# Miniature or Micro English Wheel



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

As a Winter diversion, I play around (as opposed to really knowing what I'm doing) building various things from scratch out of brass shapes - mostly models of agricultural equipment.

As I get into more complex projects, I've run into a couple of situations where having a really small English Wheel to form compound curves in light brass sheet would be handy.  I suspect it'd also be an interesting learning experience.  By "really small" my initial thoughts are wheels of about 1" in diameter and perhaps half an inch wide.  Perhaps as large as double those dimensions.

If anyone knows of such a critter available commercially, has built one, knows where I could find plans for such a thing or just generally has advice, I'd appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a hand held (see pic), maybe you would call it an English Wheel? It has come in handy more than once to remove small car body dents…Dave


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

That could certainly be adapted to my idea by replacing the flat plate with a roller. 

Do you have a name/source for that tool?

Edit:  Never mind...Googled it.  They certainly are proud of those things!


----------



## magicniner (Feb 5, 2018)

I have one of these - 



With a box of a couple of dozen assorted wheels ;-)


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

@magicniner:  Too big for my purposes, but sure gives me some good ideas for building my own.  Thanks!


----------



## magicniner (Feb 5, 2018)

PHPaul said:


> @magicniner:  Too big for my purposes, but sure gives me some good ideas for building my own.  Thanks!


The bearings are open plain bearings with a retaining strap which hinges to the side to allow easy and quick change of wheels.


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

At your convenience, if you're so inclined, a closeup or two of the wheel assemblies would be very helpful.


----------



## magicniner (Feb 5, 2018)

We're about ready for bed here but I will definitely get you some detailed shots in the morning.


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

Much appreciated.  I got caught out by the international flavor of this forum


----------



## DHarris (Feb 5, 2018)

found this with a google search - looks like it would be easy to duplicate.




an old C-clamp - your choice of size and a flat wheel and a crowned wheel.
??


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 5, 2018)

@DHarris:  That would work.  I get the impression that the lower wheel is spring loaded?  Spring tension adjusted by the screw?


----------



## DHarris (Feb 5, 2018)

Re: spring tension - that would be my guess - also, you would need some type of adjustment if you wanted to use smaller / larger radius crowned wheels - - and utilize it on varying thicknesses of metals.


----------



## conibear (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't know much about English wheels, But i'd sure like to see some of your models if you have the time to post some pics.       Dave


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 6, 2018)

conibear said:


> I don't know much about English wheels, But i'd sure like to see some of your models if you have the time to post some pics.       Dave



Well firstly, "models" is much too strong a word.  They are...ummm..."rustic" to say the least.  I mostly build "yard art" or junk art.  Actual modelling is something I'm just getting into and I have a LOT to learn.

Secondly, I'll have to take some pictures of a couple of the ones that came out fairly decent, I can't seem to find any at the moment.  I know I took some but digital pictures are, if anything, more difficult to keep track of than physical prints...

However, at the risk of embarrassing myself, a couple pictures of my junk art, built out of whatever I can find in my scrap pile:


----------



## DHarris (Feb 6, 2018)

I think those two examples show some great creativity - - love the motorcycle!


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 6, 2018)

Some of my first attempts at actual models:




A two bottom moldboard plow to go behind one of my Ertl toy tractors.







A copy of the Pronovost snowblower I have for my real tractor.




The beginnings of a copy of the front end loader on a generic model of the John Deere 750 tractor I used to have.  (Upgraded to a new Kubota)


----------



## conibear (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't kid your self those look pretty darn good


----------



## PHPaul (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you.

I used to be on a board with guys that could REALLY build stuff out of brass.  Unbelievable detail and craftsmanship.  Way out of my league.


----------

